# Kann man bei SENDMAIL die internen Mails von den externen Mails trennen?



## gtrebsmkw (26. April 2004)

*Hallo* 

Tja, jetzt hat man mich in ein großes schwarzes Loch gestoßen...  

Wir nutzen SENDMAIL als Mailserver. Auf diesem Server ist ein "Verteilerkonto" errichtet, dass automatisch beim Empfang eine Kopie an alle anderen User sendet. Dies wurde über /etc/aliases realisiert. Allerdings gibt es jetzt ein großes Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte.

Dieses Verteilerkonto ist auch von außen erreichbar. Also wenn jemand auf die Idee kommt eine Mail an alle User zu schicken, könnte er dieses Konto "mißbrauchen"...
Wie könnte ich das Konto so verändern, daß es zum Beispiel prüft von welcher Domäne es geschickt wurde. Wenn es von der internen Domäne geschickt wurde, müsste es die Mail annehmen. Falls es von einer nicht bekannten Domäne käme, müsste das Konto die Annahme verweigern. 

Ist das möglich?
Hat jemand eine Idee zur Problemlösung?
Ich bin für jede Idee dankbar. 

Viele Grüße und vorab schon DANKE,

Guido


----------



## Christian Fein (26. April 2004)

mit procmail ist das möglich. 

Tutorien über Procmail lassen sich schnell ergooglen.


----------



## gtrebsmkw (26. April 2004)

Tja, leider kann ich nicht auf eine andere Software umstellen. Ich muss bei Sendmail bleiben... 
Trotzdem DANKE


----------



## Arne Buchwald (26. April 2004)

[  ] Ich weiß, was procmail ist
[x] Ich will mich über procmail und sendmail *richtig* informieren


----------



## gtrebsmkw (26. April 2004)

Naja....
Auch eine Antwort...
Dann werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Schade dass es so knappe Antworten sind....

Trotzdem DANKE 

Gruß,
Guido


----------



## Christian Fein (26. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gtrebsmkw _
> *Naja....
> Auch eine Antwort...
> Dann werde ich mich mal schlau machen. Schade dass es so knappe Antworten sind....
> ...



Ich könnte dir auch Copy und Past mässig eben die Procmail Doku hier hin posten, aber ausser das ich unnötig Traffik produzieren würde, würde es dir sonst kein Vorteil bringen.

Oder was würdest du erwarten?


----------



## gtrebsmkw (26. April 2004)

Naja. War erst etwas irritiert wegen Procmail. Ich dachte es würde Sendmail ablösen, allerdings habe ich zu spät festgestellt, dass es scheinbar ein zusätzliches Modul ist.
Aber ich werde mich mal in dieser Sache schlau machen...
Hast Du noch irgendwelche Tipps für mich? Damit ich schneller zum Ziel komme?
Ich stehe leider ziemlich unter Zeitdruck.

Danke und Gruß,

Guido


----------



## Christian Fein (27. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von gtrebsmkw _
> *
> Hast Du noch irgendwelche Tipps für mich? Damit ich schneller zum Ziel komme?
> *




ja die doku lesen


----------

